# R33 steering wheel wanted



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

Does anyone have a r33 Gtr steering wheel for sale.

Complete would be nice.

Thanks Carl


*** Update, I've got one now ***


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Early Spec 1 or later Spec 2/3 version, Which one do you require Carl?


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

K66 SKY said:


> Early Spec 1 or later Spec 2/3 version, Which one do you require Carl?


It's 1995 model. Sorry don't know which spec. Has an aftermarket one on when I bought the car. Has an airbag on passenger side of that helps.



Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

hugh jass said:


> *It's 1995 model. Sorry don't know which spec. Has an aftermarket one on when I bought the car.
> *


Normally a 1995 Model would make it a Spec 1 version but....



hugh jass said:


> *Has an airbag on passenger side of that helps.
> *


What you have said here about the Dashboard Airbag makes it a Spec 2! So you want the later style wheel hugh jass....










HTH!


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

K66 SKY said:


> Normally a 1995 Model would make it a Spec 1 version but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have one?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

hugh jass said:


> *Do you have one?
> *


No but there are a couple currently for sale on eBay....


----------



## USNR33GTR (Aug 24, 2017)

Ive got a spec 1 stock wheel that I'd part with. Pm if interested, we can work out price and shipping. Would be coming from the Netherlands, but can send to States no problem as well.


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

USNR33GTR said:


> Ive got a spec 1 stock wheel that I'd part with. Pm if interested, we can work out price and shipping. Would be coming from the Netherlands, but can send to States no problem as well.


Hi mate, sorry I've just got one.
Thanks anyway 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

